# Please Say It Ain't So.........



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

DeGeneres plans vegan pet food range - The West Australian


I really like Ellen and everything she does for animals and such. But, what on earth can she be thinking?


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

*Shaking my Head**...Just incredible!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Oh No that's tragic. I like Ellen too but that is so wrong. Maybe after she had that guest on who feeds her dogs an all vegetarian diet, wasn't it Alicia Silverstone??


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

How sad, it looks like she is just following other famous people's trends. :bored:

At least I doubt Lady Gaga will do it


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

What do you expect from a vegan with her own dog food line? lol

A friend of mine also feeds an all veggie diet to her dog. Her and I constantly debate over which is better.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

> "The couple also are developing a line of vegan pet foods - after discovering a void in the market for people looking to feed their dogs and cats vegan vittles," reports Chicago Sun-Times.
> 
> At the moment there is no word on when the range of treats will be available, or if they will cater for other furry creatures such as rabbits and guinea pigs


No one points out the obvious - rabbits and guinea pigs don't eat meat. Too bad they don't stick to vegetarian animals.

I'm not crazy about ellen degeneres. She adopted that dog and then gave it to someone else, against the rules of the rescue. Then she tried to make the rescue look like the bad guys when they called her on it. Not only did the head of the rescue get varioius death threats, she got threats from Degeneres' publicist. Just downright disgusting, I don't care what she brags about doing for the animals.

Now she gets to kill dogs with vegan food. Figures.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

from another point of view, guys... (and I'm not a Vegetarian)... I think you have to understand where Vegans or Vegetarians come from. Many of them inherently believe that the act of slaughtering animals and the inhumane treatment they endure is wrong(I tend to agree with this and its something I struggle with every day--from the standpoint of my own consumption). They aren't going to change their stance simply because the animals that were inhumanely treated and slaughtered went into food for their Dog or Cat.

I'm not saying what they are doing is biologically correct. Our Dogs were meant to eat meat. However, I do understand where they are coming from and I feel like its at least a decent and caring place. Are they "KILLING" their Dogs by doing this? I doubt the Vegetarian food they are serving their Dogs is much worse than Old Roy or Pedigree. 

I know I might draw some heat for this. Please read what I wrote and please don't reply by accusing me of saying a Vegetarian diet is good for Dogs because thats not what I'm stating.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

If vegans want vegan pets, they can adopt GUINEA PIGS.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> I know I might draw some heat for this. Please read what I wrote and please don't reply by accusing me of saying a Vegetarian diet is good for Dogs because thats not what I'm stating.


There are some people who believe their children should never see doctors. Lots of people do wrong things when they are coming from a "caring and loving place."

I have done alot things wrong with both my dogs and my kid - I was always coming from a loving and caring place. Ignorance, stupidity, and greed is no excuse.

Is Ellen Degeneres giving all her profits to rescue? If not, she's coming from a place that doesn't have alot to do with loving OR caring. As the article says - they see a gap in the market. I suspect it has more to do with $$ than the good of the animals.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> If vegans want vegan pets, they can adopt GUINEA PIGS.


Exactly! There are plenty of herbivores they can feed all the fruits and veggies they like. Cats and dogs are not, it's an unsuitable diet plain and simple and putting your beliefs on an animal like that is ridiculous.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I sent a rather annoyed email to her tv show, telling her how irresponsible it is to promote such a thing for pet carnivores who need meat in their diet, and rely on us as owners to provide them with a species appropriate food... not that it'll make a difference, but hopefully someone reads it and understands


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I studied Permaculture and sustainable living systems in Hawaii, I lived in tents and little bamboo houses built my me and my friends, set up solar panals, catchment tanks and grew almost all of my own food. From a sustainability stand point the general agreement that raising meat is often less sustainable than raising a plant based diet and CAREFULLY harvesting wild animals (in Hawaii, for example some fishing and hunting very problematic non native pigs.) Plenty of those people also happened to be people who were vegan for ethical reasons. The consensis was that owning carnivorous pets when you fundimentally don't believe that human beings should ever be the cause of another animal's death, just kind of doesn't work. Cats were much more often owned than dogs by these people because rats are also a non native problem in hawaii and on a small organic farm they could easily support a cat without people's help.

I still have strong feelings about sustainability in general, and pretty much limit my self to organic non factory farmed meat, but i have equally strong feelings about factory farming, so to speak, grain, and with eating produce from the other side of the world, etc. For some reason I descided to more back to a city and just start doing my best not to be thoughtless or wastefull without those efforts ruling my whole life, and owning a dog, who I buy chicken on sale from god knows where for, is proof of that. thinking about evrything I do "wrong" now makes me want a big drink:tongue: 

I actually have a vegan aquaintenance who has decided her current dog will be her last because she knows too musch about dogs to feed him a vegan diet in good concience, but can't stand to buy the meat she buys for him (she is also a raw feeder, actually, ALL ORGANIC and FREE RANGE)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I strongly disagree with factory farming.. that being said, most of our meat is farmed since even factory farmed chicken is more than $4/lb. I have no problem with raising my own meat or buying from a farmer who does, and slaughtering for the dogs. I'd LOVE to have my own farm. 

I VERY STRONGLY disagree with celebrities coming out with pet foods.. people will sheep-mindedly switch because they like that person, without a glance at the ingredients. It'd be great if a celebrity instead preached biologically appropriate diets to pets. Imagine how many dogs Oprah would switch if she ever did a special? :heh:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

leilaquinn said:


> I studied Permaculture and sustainable living systems in Hawaii, I lived in tents and little bamboo houses built my me and my friends, set up solar panals, catchment tanks and grew almost all of my own food. From a sustainability stand point the general agreement that raising meat is often less sustainable than raising a plant based diet and CAREFULLY harvesting wild animals (in Hawaii, for example some fishing and hunting very problematic non native pigs.) Plenty of those people also happened to be people who were vegan for ethical reasons. The consensis was that owning carnivorous pets when you fundimentally don't believe that human beings should ever be the cause of another animal's death, just kind of doesn't work. Cats were much more often owned than dogs by these people because rats are also a non native problem in hawaii and on a small organic farm they could easily support a cat without people's help.
> 
> I still have strong feelings about sustainability in general, and pretty much limit my self to organic non factory farmed meat, but i have equally strong feelings about factory farming, so to speak, grain, and with eating produce from the other side of the world, etc. For some reason I descided to more back to a city and just start doing my best not to be thoughtless or wastefull without those efforts ruling my whole life, and owning a dog, who I buy chicken on sale from god knows where for, is proof of that. thinking about evrything I do "wrong" now makes me want a big drink:tongue:
> 
> I actually have a vegan aquaintenance who has decided her current dog will be her last because she knows too musch about dogs to feed him a vegan diet in good concience, but can't stand to buy the meat she buys for him (she is also a raw feeder, actually, ALL ORGANIC and FREE RANGE)


Good for your friend...that's the way it should be! Feed them appropriately, despite your beliefs, or don't have them. I have a big problem with people who acquire animals but aren't willing to feed them properly. And I suppose in the case of your friend, there are plenty of animals out there of various species who are in need of homes and whose dietary needs resemble her dietary choices. Seems like a much more wise, selfless choice and a far better match than someone trying to force tofu down their cat's throat. 

That whole Hawaii bit sounds really awesome, by the way!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I can see a bunch of her fans switching to this food just because they consider her an expert on all things pets. I hope that some will have the common sense to at least stick with Halo, even though I'm not a fan of it, at least it has little meat in it. 
But I agree, dont want a carnivorous pet, dont get one.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

First the father of Eight is Enough(Dick Van Patton)...then Ellen.....whats next Bill Cosby...""Jello Pudding for dogs'?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You forgot Rachel Ray!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Talk about going down a dark path... 

I mean, I'm trying to figure out what exactly would be the ingredients in a vegan dog food, besides some overcooked vegetables. Soy? (Yikes!)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

This is vile.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> I actually have a vegan aquaintenance who has decided her current dog will be her last because she knows too musch about dogs to feed him a vegan diet in good concience, but can't stand to buy the meat she buys for him (she is also a raw feeder, actually, ALL ORGANIC and FREE RANGE)


I agree. If I could not feed an animal what it needs, I wouldn't keep it.

We may not like the idea, but animals have been eating other animals for millenia. In reality, our world would probably not exist without that happening. We have totally bastardized the process by factory farming and taking a huge detour from what nature intended, but that doesn't mean our dogs can turn into vegans just because we say so.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> If vegans want vegan pets, they can adopt GUINEA PIGS.


Yep, Tiffany ("Huginn") and I were just talking about this, and Cavy, Equine, Goats, Sheep, Cows, some reptiles, some birds, etc are ALL GREAT pets and you dont have to worry about feeding a single one of them meat!!!!:wink:


This all just makes me DISGUSTED!!!uke:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Ugh, boo. I love Ellen but it's upsetting that clearly people are just going to jump on the bandwagon just because she's "making" the food and promoting it.

Cesar Millan had a food out before too. I fed it to Jackson as a puppy - wasn't BAD ingredients but I admit, at that time, I assumed since it was by Cesar, it COULDN'T be a bad food.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Yep, Tiffany ("Huginn") and I were just talking about this, and Cavy, Equine, Goats, Sheep, Cows, some reptiles, some birds, etc are ALL GREAT pets and you dont have to worry about feeding a single one of them meat!!!!:wink:


I've heard of pet goats that were supposedly very dog-like; affectionate, following their people around, playing, learning tricks, etc. There ya go! Great compromise. 

JUST GET A GOAT, VEGANS.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I've heard of pet goats that were supposedly very dog-like; affectionate, following their people around, playing, learning tricks, etc. There ya go! Great compromise.
> 
> JUST GET A GOAT, VEGANS.


Yep, we had a few of them that were VERY pet dog like when I worked with goats!:wink:

And I wouldnt say all vegans, just the idiots who think that their dogs and cats need to be the same as them!:biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Yep, we had a few of them that were VERY pet dog like when I worked with goats!:wink:
> 
> And I wouldnt say all vegans, just the idiots who think that their dogs and cats need to be the same as them!:biggrin:


No, I know! I'm just being silly :tongue:


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, isn't there someone on this board who is an active vegetarian but feeds her dog raw!? I feel like I just read her post in a thread the other day someone help me out!! I was a vegetarian at one point for 3 years and I never once tried to push my lifestyle choice on someone else, let alone a DOG who is a carnivore!! :tsk: Unfortunately, now people are going to mindlessly follow this little fad that Ellen seems to be starting. very upsetting!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

There are a few actually, Bianca!

Rachel Ray has a food called "Rachel Ray Nutrish".

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Carrots, Dried Tomatoes, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid.


----------

